# I also tried the free harness pattern



## Cherries (Nov 2, 2005)

And this is what I came up with!



















What do you guys think???
I sew alot, but this one's still not perfect, But I always love using up some scraps from my box!


----------



## rex&kostya (Aug 13, 2005)

looks good!
I made that vest for rex too, but i think it's a bit short even though i tried to lengthen it.
i got some more patterns now from a library book but have been to busy to try them, and it's coming up to summer in australia now anyway.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh it's adorable...is that a skull and cross bones on the back??? LOVE IT!
Jill


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awesome & what a sweet pup


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Is there a link to the free harness pattern? I don't regularly sew but might like to try


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's the one I used I think it's the same one http://www.sewing.circleofcrafters.com/freepetvestpattern.html


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Your Welcome I forgot to mention be aware this thing is hard to get the right fit be sure & read the instructions I wasted alot of material :roll:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah you actually have to asafe it on your computer and then go into a program that can resize it... it once you save it to your computer it will be a good fit for your dog.... 

I had one heck of a time getting the pattern right but finally I did... It will take 2 pieces of paper to print it out on and then you will have to cut it out and tape the 2 pieces together... 

good luck


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That is a good pattern - once you get the size adjusted to fit your chi.

My printer was not working at the time I wanted to use it, so I just sketched it out on a piece of paper, then enlarged and adjusted it on two pieces of parchment paper taped together until I had a good fit.

Then I used an old curtain I had saved to cut out the first one, and basted together to be sure I had a good fit. After I was sure of the fit, then I cut out from the fabric I wanted to use.

If you have any type of used fabric, it's cheaper to do it that way. I always save a couple of old curtains, tablecloths, etc. just for that purpose.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I like your dogs face hehe, something about the bone structure... looks different from other chis i have seen.


----------



## Cherries (Nov 2, 2005)

Aww Thank you 

Alot of people ask if he's mixed.. but he's not.

I love his face!


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hiya!*

:wave: Hiya! Thanks for that link - that's really kind! I am in the process of printing it all out now etc. I will ahve to get my Mum to give me a hand because I do not understand anything to do with knitting, sowing etc!!!

THANKS AGAIN! :flower:


----------

